# No reverse



## formula4speed (Nov 2, 2004)

Okay guys this is for my sisters car, I haven't had a chance to look at it yet so bear with me. Its a 96 Altima automatic. Several weeks ago she couldn't get her car into reverse, the shifter went into position and the reverse lights would come on but the trans wouldn't engage so my parents took it to their mechanic who told her she needed a new transmission and they changed it for it to the tune of $1400. Now about 2 weeks after being replaced she is having the same exact problem. They told her at the time it was because she had the spare donut tire on, which is the biggest pile of BS I've ever heard. All my cars have been manual transmissions so where would you start looking to solve this problem?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

that is a pretty big crock of bs... start by taking it back to them, they have to warranty it, i doubt they just have a taillight warranty. make them fix it and if they dont want to, then take them to small claims, otherwise, in the meantime, take it to a different mechanic. these first guys either dont know what they are doing and inadvertently fixed it or theyre taking advantage of your family.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Many times the linkage just needs to be adjusted because the cable can stretch over time. You should be able to feel the detent in each gear if it is adjusted correctly. Also check the fluid level. Good luck...

Troy


----------



## formula4speed (Nov 2, 2004)

They are now replacing the transmission at no charge, I'm just thinking the transmission isn't the problem. I was thinking the linkage personally but my parents haven't given me a chance to look at it. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Dreyaltima94 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey formula,

I had a similar problem with my 94 altima. Its definitely the linkage! Once i got that adjusted i had no problems. Mine was slightly different although...i couldn't get the car to read that it was in park and when i wanted to start up the car it just wouldn't budge! Good luck.


----------



## formula4speed (Nov 2, 2004)

Now that you mention that she did have a problem with getting her car to start cause it wasn't going all the way into park. I'm definitly gonna check out the linkage as soon as we get it back. I appreciate it guys.


----------



## rich_benson (Apr 6, 2015)

*Fix*

http://www.nissanforums.com/qr25-2-...ping-bad-gas-mileage-erratic.html#post1493057


----------

